# Is ReturnPath.net worth the investment?



## Jayda (May 25, 2009)

Hi

We're a company that provides a bulk emailing service for opt-in marketing, newsletters, appointment reminders, birthday offers and so on.

While we monitor blacklists regularly we have noticed that ReturnPath offer what appears to be a 'whitelisting' facility. According to ReturnPath's internal sales people both hotmail (and by inference I'm assuming msn and live) and yahoo use their Sender Score (which is reputation based) for accepting mail into their servers.

My question to those more knowledgable than myself is:

Are ReturnPath worth the 'investment' of substantial sums of money on an annual basis and does this investment guarantee delivery to the inboxes of hotmail, yahoo etc.

If anyone has information they are happy to share I would be very grateful :smile:


----------

